# DTG Examples Please



## Tgraphics

Hi,
Can any Forum members post good examples of T-Shirts that have used DTG printing especially on Dark Shirts. As previously posted I saw a Tjet in action and thought the whole process unimpressive, the quality of print poor,with dificulty in getting the print perfectly straight. One of the designs being demonstrated had to be printed twice to get good definition. I've been involved in garment decoration for over 20 years and to spend $15,000 on a kit like this seems ridiculous. Please prove me wrong with your examples.
paul


----------



## Twinge

DTG printing is essentially a very new technology ("bleeding edge"), and it is far from perfected yet (or in heavy use yet). I would be interested in seeing such too, but there are probably not many members that have had a chance to use a DTG printer yet.


----------



## Tgraphics

Hi,
Well surely it would be advisable before any Forums members are encouraged to use this 'Bleeding Edge' technology that is as you say not perfected and part their hard earned cash that something is posted to indicate this. 
Buyers beware if it's difficult for guys with years of experience to get decent results then start ups have got no chance. Let the manufactures of these machines prove to the industry the value of this technology and until they do avoid it like the plague until it's perfected. Don't use start ups wishing to get into the industry as guinea pigs.


----------



## Twinge

Well, I wouldn't quite say say _'avoid it like the plague'_ either; if nobody tries it out, it will fail and/or not improve. They do offer advantages, and could be useful for some folks (even in their current form). However, the only people that could reasonably afford these will likely be medium to large companies at this point, so I wouldn't even worry about DTG much at this point if you're a small business.

I do look forward to how this technology advances over the next few years; it has a lot of potential.


----------



## Rodney

> Well surely it would be advisable before any Forums members are encouraged to use this 'Bleeding Edge' technology that is as you say not perfected and part their hard earned cash that something is posted to indicate this.
> Buyers beware if it's difficult for guys with years of experience to get decent results then start ups have got no chance. Let the manufactures of these machines prove to the industry the value of this technology and until they do avoid it like the plague until it's perfected. Don't use start ups wishing to get into the industry as guinea pigs.


You can get good results with a direct to garment printing machine, so there really is no need for a "buyer beware" sort of warning 

Anybody spending that kind of money on the machine is of course going to be given an education about the machine, test out the printing quality, the cost per print and make a decision for themselves whether the quality will meet the needs of *their* business model and customers.

I've seen a few of them in action at a tradeshow and for whites and light colored garments, they are pretty darn impressive.

For blacks, it takes a little extra work, but I saw a couple of machines that could do it "decently". More improvements are being made on the process all the time and new releases are supposed to be made within a year that should really change things.

Even now though, direct to garment printing is used every day by businesses and is a very successful printing proceess (cafepress uses it to print 1000's of shirts per day, zazzle uses it as well...if the quality wasn't there, they wouldn't be spending so much money on the technology only to have a bunch of returns).

So while the quality may not be on par with screen printing yet in all circumstances, for many end customers that wear the shirts, the quality is great. The hand is super soft, and it can handle images that screen printing can't do at the same cost.

We have a couple of members here that use (and have used) various DTG machines and make good money with them (printchic, skibum, and I think one other member)


----------



## T-BOT

Paul, I know what you are saying.

The year that the Red Skins won the super bowl (about 10 years ago), I saw 2 guys working for a German Company (cant remember names) that had a set-up next door to my office. They made me a "KURT #58" for the Red Skins white t-shirt from my Player Card (long story) printed directly on to the shirt in front of my eyes. 

This tech has been around for years, the problem has always been the price points against screen print and the ability to print on black.


add on edit: still have that shirt around somewhere.


----------



## Tgraphics

Thanks guys. Sorry if my post was agressive but I felt that it should be pointed out to start ups the limitations of this technology. I saw it and didn't rate it at all. But hey I'm ready to listen and learn and would love to see Forum members who use this process to post examples of their work. I still think the jury is still out on this. I'm most passionate about T-shirts and would never ever put out a T-shirt with this quality print. It depends I suppose on how high you set your standards and whether you are content to 'satisfy' your customers rather than delight them.


----------



## Rodney

> It depends I suppose on how high you set your standards and whether you are content to 'satisfy' your customers rather than delight them.


I don't think that would be an accurate statement. 

People are "delighting" their customers now with DTG printers. Just because you personally weren't impressed, doesn't mean that all customers wouldn't be impressed and all printers using the machine don't care about quality.

We're all different here Paul 



> ut I felt that it should be pointed out to start ups the limitations of this technology.


People truly interested in purchasing the technology will learn all the benefits and the drawbacks of it and make their own decision 

You saw one machine and it didn't rate. There are several machines with different print qualities and benefits and they are obviously working well for lots of people. So it could be that you may have seen a bad test, or it could be that the quality isn't on par for what *you personally* would want to use.

It's not fair to make a blanket judgement of what everyone else's idea of good quality might be.


----------



## JeridHill

I took all my samples down from my site because they were associated with the last printer I sold, but here is a couple for to view.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I actually think there is a large growing market for DTG. I also believe the technology is the wave of the future for T-shirt printing. I am not ready for DTG for one simple reason...cost of the machine. If it were cheaper there would be one right next to my heatpress simply to do white shirts. I dont much like the loading but this is all going to improve as is the white inks and abilities to print on darks. Keep an open mind and watch this thing improve....there is a lot of money going into those products right now.


----------



## printchic

Hi,

I used to own a t-jet but sold it and opted for the Brother GT-541. The t-jet has the ability to do white ink the Brother doesn't. White ink isn't easy to do and the wash quality is not consistent which is something I didn't want to deal with at this time.

So i just order screenprinting heat transfers when i need dark shirts.

However, per your request here are a few samples off my Brother GT-541.

http://www.promotees.com/samples/mysamples.jpg
http://www.promotees.com/samples/tigertee.jpg
http://www.promotees.com/samples/shirtlineprev.jpg
http://www.rureadysports.com/yourshirts.jpg


----------



## Tgraphics

Thanks guys, and yes Rodney you are right my first impressions of this technology was a let down but I'm open minded and am glad to see this technology is working well for some people. My initial contact did cloud my judgement and I can now see the value in DTG priniting. Let's all hope the prices come down soon as I'm sure they will and I look forward to further developments.
Thanks again for all your replies , and thanks to T-shirt Forums this is a excellent place for all those involved in garment decoration!


----------



## hollywoodnightma

printchic said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> So i just order screenprinting heat transfers when i need dark shirts.


what heat ransfers do you use?
spence


----------



## Rodney

> what heat transfers do you use?


Screen printed heat transfers usually means Plastisol Transfers


----------



## hollywoodnightma

thanks Rodney,
still not sure about transfers but i have some samples coming, and a DTG sample coming so will compare the two and see how i go, thank you o t-shirt guru!


----------



## printchic

hollywoodnightma said:


> what heat ransfers do you use?
> spence


Rodney is correct I meant, plastisol transfers.

If you do a search on this forum there's a long list of companies that will create transfers of your design.


----------



## WILLBLOCK1

Quote: 
Originally Posted by WILLBLOCK1 




Quote: 




For blacks, it takes a little extra work, but I saw a couple of machines that could do it "decently". 


Which machines were you refering to??

Willblock


----------



## hollywoodnightma

WILLBLOCK1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by WILLBLOCK1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For blacks, it takes a little extra work, but I saw a couple of machines that could do it "decently".
> 
> 
> Which machines were you refering to??
> 
> Willblock


Fast t jet???


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

Hi All,
we just received our DTG printer. We are still waiting on our heat press from imprintables.com. Also the electrician is coming over this weekend to set me up 2 new dedicated circuits for the heat press and printer.

The white ink proccess is diffuclt with DTG because of the white ink. Most white inks will harm the print head so special inks are created. These special inks require a pre-treatment prior to printing. When the white ink hits the pre-treatment it bonds and becomes more like a glue.


----------



## JeridHill

Hey Adam, congratulations on your DTG purchase! What machine did you end up buying?


----------



## Tgraphics

Hi Adam,
Would be more than pleased if you keep us posted on how you get on. I'm in the UK so I won't request a sample. What about a weekly diary from a DTG printer? Good luck with your business
Paul


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

Thanks alot guys!

I ended up going with the DTG Kiosk, with the white ink upgrade. Here in Sacramento, CA they have a location where I viewed a demo. The machine was awesome. Very easy to use - not much different than a home printer. The only exception is that it takes a little knoweledge of graphics program as the software is made to be used with Photoshop, Corel, etc.

The guys at Swf Mesa are excellent to work with.

P.S. I will keep a diary for everyone and try to update it every few days.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rodney

> Which machines were you refering to??


I think the DTG Kiosk that Adam purchased is one that I saw that did decent black t-shirts (it required a coating be sprayed on the t-shirt first I think). I know they had a local office here in Sacramento when I met them at the tradeshow.

The other one was the FastTJet, although the design was a bit muted (one pass), I think it would work for some designs.


----------



## JeridHill

Rodney, the Kiosk and the TJet are the exact same machine. If there was a difference in colors, etc, it could have been in the software or even the inks themselves.


----------



## Rodney

> Rodney, the Kiosk and the TJet are the exact same machine


hmm, maybe I was mistaken on one of the machines I saw. Do both machines use a spray coating to print black t-shirts?


----------



## JeridHill

Yes, they both do. The Mimaki is the only one that I know of that doesn't use a pretreatment (and the $180,000 Kornit), but it's because they use discharge inks, I believe they are doing away with the discharge inks because of the gases they produce when making the shirt.

So far, every other white ink needs the pre-treatment. It's a lock and key system. You need to use the same manufacturer's pre-treatment as the white. If you switch inks, you switch the pre-treatment.

The goal at this time for the ink manufacturers is to produce the white ink without the pre-treatment. Everyone claims they are close, but I have heard that before from manufacturers. When it happens, my guess is all the DTG manufacturers will be buying the new white ink.


----------



## Rodney

Thanks for the info. 

No wonder the guy looked perplexed when I said his black t-shirts printed of his machine looked better than the ones I saw around the corner from the tjet machine 

Maybe it was some difference (like the inks).

Below are pictures of the two machines I saw:


----------



## JeridHill

The first image is of the Flexi-Jet. I used to sell that machine. The problem they have had to date is profiling. If the profiles are not done correctly, the coloring looks off. I know they have been working on the profiling to better the print. The Flexi-Jet is based off of the Epson 4800, so technically it should print better. But again, it depends on the ink, the software and the profiling.

Not only that, but the Flexi-Jet uses a white ink that does not contain Titanium Dioxide and because of it, the white ink is not as bright. That's why the colors probably popped more on the Kiosk machine.


----------



## Rodney

> That's why the colors probably popped more on the Kiosk machine.


Can you tell if the image on the right is the Kiosk machine?


----------



## JeridHill

yeah, it looks like the structure of the tjet with the bed system, so by looking at it, I would assume it's the Kiosk.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

Rodney said:


> Can you tell if the image on the right is the Kiosk machine?


Yes it is Rodney, I have the same Blue Kiosk here. As soon as I get my heat press I'll print some samples on black shirts and post them.


----------



## Rodney

> Yes it is Rodney, I have the same Blue Kiosk here. As soon as I get my heat press I'll print some samples on black shirts and post them.


Cool, now I know someone locally that has a DTG machine that I can bug for samples


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

Hi All,

Here is a sample I printed for hollywoodnightma on a black shirt.

http://www.threadsafeinc.com/temp/042.jpg

http://www.threadsafeinc.com/temp/042.jpg

The flash from the camera brightened the whites, but his artwork did not have very bright white in it.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

Rodney said:


> Cool, now I know someone locally that has a DTG machine that I can bug for samples


Absolutely!!


----------



## printchic

Hi TahoeTomahawk,

I had someone Private Msg me today on another board that wanted some shirts done on a blue shirt and some golf shirts in full color.

I haven't answered them would you like me to refer them to you?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

printchic said:


> Hi TahoeTomahawk,
> 
> I had someone Private Msg me today on another board that wanted some shirts done on a blue shirt and some golf shirts in full color.
> 
> I haven't answered them would you like me to refer them to you?


I would appreciate that! Thank you very much.

-Adam


----------



## csquared

I am using a tjet2 and love it, I do not print on many dark shirts but will post some light ones that have turned out great (even after being washed)


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a sample I printed for hollywoodnightma on a black shirt.
> 
> http://www.threadsafeinc.com/temp/042.jpg
> 
> http://www.threadsafeinc.com/temp/042.jpg
> 
> The flash from the camera brightened the whites, but his artwork did not have very bright white in it.


I am interested to know how you feel about the quality of those printed examples? Is that a black shirt over exposed from the camera?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I am interested to know how you feel about the quality of those printed examples? Is that a black shirt over exposed from the camera?


Anyone who's researched DTG knows the whites aren't super bright yet, and overall the colors are that bright because the ink soaks into the shirt rather than sitting on top. Everytime I print something I am amazed at the quality. In this case, I really like how the artwork blends in because the ink does not sit on top of the shirt. 

We actually did 2 samples, one using a Teflon sheet and one using regular parchment paper for the heat pressing proccess. The one pressed with the teflon sheet gave the print a very shiny look, similar to a silk screen print. The one using the parchment paper gave it a very smooth look.

But yes, the camera brightened the light colors because of the flash. You can tell by looking at the Jerzee's tag.

This evening i'll turn off the flash, take another photo and post it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Please do....I am not humping DTG, I think its the future but I didnt like the quality of the print compared with screenprinting or plastisol transfers. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## csquared

That is very true david. But just like screenprinting the quality of print varies from person to person. I have seen some horrible ones (some of my first ones) and some that are great but as you stated before the quality can not really compare. But with what other method could i get an internet order for 3 different t-s, print them that same day and have them to my customer within 3 days...all from an extra room in the house. So i guess the point is DTG fills a hole that screenprinting cannot fill


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

csquared said:


> That is very true david. But just like screenprinting the quality of print varies from person to person. I have seen some horrible ones (some of my first ones) and some that are great but as you stated before the quality can not really compare. But with what other method could i get an internet order for 3 different t-s, print them that same day and have them to my customer within 3 days...all from an extra room in the house. So i guess the point is DTG fills a hole that screenprinting cannot fill


Yes yes yes...you are exactly correct with that ideology in the context of full color printing on dark shirts. Dye sublimation on whites just like DTG is so very cool but DTG can do 100% cotton. Break that image down into something graphical as we have expressed before and vinyl for one offs become applicable or custom plastisol transfers. We are on the same page and just looking for the best quality print available....you made an excellent point!!!!!


----------



## periscope

I had a sample DTG t-shirt sent to me from a wholesaler in the Vancouver area. It is most impressive and their prices are very reasonable, especially in qty over 24 units. You can even supply your own t-shirt to them.

Ed


----------



## Tgraphics

I started this post and have learnt so much from it. My first impressions of a DTG printer was a bad one, and now realise that was not down to the technology but down to the demonstrators. They were machine salesmen not garment printers. The point made by csquared was the most relevant, DTG fills a hole that screen printing can't. It's not for everyone but it depends what you want from a garment if it delivers a product that truly delights the end user then that's great it's a win-win for everyone. I just love screen printing, I'm a terrible printer myself by really appreciate the artistry that goes into producing the design , making the screens, setting the registration, selecting the right inks, positioning the design on the garment, applying the consistent pressure and coming up with an excellent result. Nothing quite comes close to it, yet. But saying that we are moving more and more toward personalisation, people want what they want and they want it now, DTG can give that . Thanks for all your feedback, keep the examples coming.
Good luck with your T-shirt buisnesses


----------



## JeridHill

I guess the most dissapointing thing about samples is, the person giving the samples needs to make sure they are giving the best samples they can. So if they can't produce a good sample, they need some training or something.


----------



## Tgraphics

Yes that's about it, there is no substitute for experience. That's down to the
machine suppliers they should ensure the demonstrators should be able to get the best work possible out of the technology. It's not always that easy.
I trialled a dual function embroidery machine in a shopping mall, the machine 
stitched really well but the software was crap!


----------



## printchic

I have owned a t-jet and sold it. This post at the link below enlightened me to the issue there is with white ink and i decided it wasn't worth the hassle to go through all the steps to get a shirt done and then not know if it would wash well.

http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?highlight=black+white&t=1117

People readily say it's the operator but i constantly tell people the reason for the in-consistent washing lies with the pre-treatment step. There is not way to "get it right" (applied correctly) every time therefore you get inconsistent wash results.

When i upgraded to white ink my kit came with a Black cartoon shirt of a little cartoon character ready to push a button with dynomite on his back. For months I kept that shirt finally after selling my t-jet i let my daughter wear it. By the third wash that thing was breaking down, peeling, etc. That sample shirt came "directly" from the guys that sell the machine. Why do people keep making excuses for "bad performance" of white ink.

If the people that sell the item "can't get it right" then why do those planning to buy it think they can do it professionately 100% of the time?

All said here's an interesting post from someone that has been doing black shirts for a long time. It shows that there's a lot of problems, issues with trying to print black shirts. Many people have resorted to reverting "back" to just printing on light shirts. 

http://boards.screenprinters.net/viewthread/90/245880

Finally, i got a call last week asking me "how did i sell my machine" I told them. Sadly this person had their machine a little over a year so and was looking to sell it. The machine was not working (printhead issues). If you read the boards you see what peopel are going through.

People really need to decide if printing 3-4 shirts per hour worth the challenge of printing white on black shirts. Some are successful at printing dark but there are so many more "not".

In the past 2 weeks I've watch 3 people have issues with their machines and vent about the problems with black shirts, the machine being down, lost time, etc. That's a large investment so if you just have to do dark shirts make sure you figure in some downtime and have a back up plan if your "1 machine" goes down for a period of time and you can't print.

Just my 2-cents others may disagree


----------



## csquared

And being a large investment these people should treat the machines as such. I would bet that the proper maintenance is not being taken on these machines. I can not stress enough the importance of daily cleaning and maintenance, its like changing the oil in your car. From my experience these are not "out of the box' machines, you don’t just start printing and expect great things like many expect, with anything in life practice and knowledge will set you apart from the rest

When people say "its the operator" it implies pre-treatment, human error is expected but if you are skilled at what you do this will not be an issue you will have to face. Another common error with printing on black t-shirts is the shirt itself, Hanes beefy T-s do not do well with this DTG printing, once washed the fibers of the shirt lift and cause the image to look faded but in reality it is still intact. From what I can tell the shirt images from your first link suffer from this common problem, a solution to this would be to change shirts to a tighter fiber.

I am not really sure where you came up with your figures but I can treat and print around 10 to 15 black shirts an hour, with a $15 profit per shirt I am making around 150 to 225 an hour. So I would say the challenge is worth it. 

My 3 cents


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

csquared, from your expirience, which T-s do best with black / colors that are pre-treated? I'm using some Jerzeeze and Gildan right now, and neither have a very tight fiber. The fading isn't bad, but if I can get better washability by using a different T, that would be great!


----------



## printchic

My figures come from "actual printing" of a 11.85" x 14" image. We could only get "3-4 shirts per hour". IT was a full coverage design not clipart and text.

It's really consistent that people that "can print" blame those that "can't print" as causing a problem. What proof do you or they have that is was the "operator?".

What studies have been conducted to say "it's the person that operates the machine?"

I can safely say that I have "over 20 years" in computers, I can program, I majored in "computer infomation systems", i can fix my own pc, printers, etc. errors and yet I had issues also doing white ink. I maintained my machine so me not being able to get a good print off my machine is definitely not my fault. I didn't make the machine eject in the middle of printing. I didn't make ink drip on the shirts, I didn't make the machine in the 3rd pass of white ink start printing slotchy. Simply put "not eveyone" that buys and attempts to print white can and the reasons vary.

Just because one can it's not fair for you to say "it's the fault of those" that can't print it successfully. It is not. There are a lot of factors including the chemical make up of the inks themselves. I wished i could share the article with you that explains fully why "some can" and "some can't" but the link doesn't work any more. I'm still look for an alternative source because I don't want people who "have attempted this white ink thing" and couldn't do it to feel they did something wrong it's not "always their fault".

I am not disputing your success with printing black but it bothers me that people are lead to believe that these machines are without "problems" and that people are blamed for not being able to print successful. No one has any way of knowing how "well" or "un-well" the person having trouble kept their machine so why are you saying "it's because people don't maintain their machine that causes them problems?" It's not always the case. The person that bought my machine was amazed how clean it was. He was successful at printing white and now i see on the board he has "removed" white from his offerings. 

So even those experienced at printing white ink are "pulling out" of printing white ink. Just because someone can do it doesn't mean it's worth it to do. I still say if you can't get a "good sample" from someone (who is selling the machine) then that should tell you something.


----------



## T-BOT

printchic said:


> I still say if you can't get a "good sample" from someone selling it then that should tell you something.


that makes sense.


----------



## Solmu

printchic said:


> It's really consistent that people that "can print" blame those that "can't print" as causing a problem. What proof do you or they have that is was the "operator?"


If Person A and Person B own the same machine, Person A can print fine and Person B has problems, it's not unreasonable that Person A will put it down to user error on the part of Person B.

The reality may be that Person A & B simply have different standards. If that can be ruled out though - what are some of the other reasons (other than user error) that could cause a difference? Are the machines manufactured inconsistently so that some work better than others?



printchic said:


> I still say if you can't get a "good sample" from someone selling it then that should tell you something.


Definitely. The machines are supposed to be easy to use, so I don't really see insufficient training as an excuse either.


----------



## T-BOT

it sounds that more development is needed.... it will get better.

my boss seams to think that Lazer Printing is the way of the future (like how a microwave works but with lazer/inks), I know, its crazy.  

but then again he (my boss) did tell a giant record store retail chain CEO a while ago....., that peeps would be buying music from a giant jukebox in the sky and stop buying CD music in the future. They too though he was crazy, but in this case he was right and retail chain went belly up. Strange but true.  

I think this is just the begining of the next phase of t-shirt printing as we know it. 
...let me go and watch some Captain Kirk (Starship Enterprise) for fresh ideas and see if they used any t-shirt printing emmulators.


----------



## printchic

Just wanted to make a correction to my last statement (i corrected it in the post but wanted to also call attention to it since someone commented it when it was incorrectly written) as i think it may have been mis-understood.

I said;








Originally Posted by *printchic*







_I still say if you can't get a "good sample" from someone selling it then that should tell you something._









I meant;

_*I still say if you can't get a "good sample" from "those selling the machine" then that should tell you something.*_

I keep seeing so many people on different boards say they got samples directly from the manufacturer of these machines that they washed and they don't wash good. I also see people making excuses for it.

It doesn't matter to me what machine someone buys I respect their decision i just don't want people going into their purchase thinking it's easy or that if they fail it's their fault. White ink printing is not easy and it's not consistent.

Everyone's standards are different so for some they feel ok selling shirts with the current white technology. Others don't see it as something they want to attach their business name to.

Again i am not knocking anyone that says they are successful at printing black shirts. I just recommend for those that are considering it to "before you buy" find a place you can go, take your "own shirt", have them "LET YOU" print the design on "a black shirt" and see all the steps involved. If you are watching them doing it you don't get the "real sense" as much as if you do it yourself.

Also i am not saying people should not buy a t-jet or other DTG printer for that matter I just want to make sure people are not lead into thinking that all those that are having problems with their machines "didn't clean their machines". It may be true for some but not all are having problems for that reason. These machines are epson 2200 printers meant to be a desktop printer. They have been modified to work as a t-shirt printer so problems uncommon to printing on "paper" (what they were meant to do) will arise as people continue to use them as a t-shirt printer (which they were not built specifically to do). These problems are getting blamed on "the end user" and they are "not necessarily" their fault. That's all i'm saying....


----------



## csquared

Throwing blame at the manufacturer is fine but at some point you have to look at yourself and say "is it something I did, could I have been doing something better" the blame goes both ways and I constantly see people who find it easier to blame a manufacturer than admit failure or wrongdoing on there part, this is not to say that it could not be the machine infact I am sure there are many instances that it is. The point I was trying to make was that before you go and blame the machine or company you should put your rational hat on and see if it is something you could have done. I honestly have had the problems you talk about and know that in my case it was human error I am 99% sure I can pinpoint your problems and proper DAILY maintenance would have prevented them. My opinion my not compare to the average uses because of my extensive printer and computer background, I am sorry for my arrogance in that regard.

I will make excuses for shirts not washing well all day long for one simple reason, it can be done and done well and I think the people need to know that, don’t discourage others because of your follies. You are making it seem like printing on black shirts is some taboo or is impossible to do with consistency. If you don’t change any variables than consistency is assured, it’s a simple matter of your pre-treating technique (as you previously stated) and I would be hard pressed to find someone that disagrees with that. You cannot sit and preach about inconsistent results when it is being done in the field everyday. 

It is a sad fact of life but salesmen are just that they are not DTG printers; I think a good solution would be to outsource the samples to someone who knows what they are doing (the shirt you received is not a sample sent by the t-jet manufacturers). Your point is correct that if you cannot get a good sample than why risk the purchase and it seems that there are more people complaining than are with success stories. I think you will find with anything people are more willing to vent and complain about something than praise it. I ran into this a while back when I was buying a car, I looked the car up on a forum and found nothing but complaints about reliability. This car was one of the most reliable cars rated by consumer report so the point I am trying to get across is people with problems need to vent and people without problems keep to themselves. It is human nature to point out failure than congratulate success.

Adam I would suggest the Hanes tagless tee they seem to be doing the best for me and others I have talked with


----------



## csquared

I am sorry if the above post came off as harsh I just wanted to show the other side of the argument.


----------



## printchic

> I think a good solution would be to outsource the samples to someone who knows what they are doing (the shirt you received is not a sample sent by the t-jet manufacturers).


I'm not sure you are talking to me here but if you are my sample "CAME DIRECTLY FROM USSCREEN". So again i stand by my statement "if you can't get a good sample "from the person selling the machine" MEANING USSCREEN then that should tell you something.

I understand that a vendor selling it may not get it right but the post I have seen people have got those samples "directly" from usscreen.



> I will make excuses for shirts not washing well all day long for one simple reason, it can be done and done well and I think the people need to know that, don’t discourage others because of your follies.


First, i speak from experiences and from others contacting me about their experience. I've even had vendors that use to help sell the machine stop when they contracted to do a job and then machine wouldn't do it. They ended up having to "screenprint it" thus "losing money". They stated they couldn't afford to be put in that predicament too often. I could go on with real world examples that I didn't ask for but were relayed to me. 

The rest of your post I see no reason to address as I have stated my points about the machine. I don't see it as "discouraging" anyone. The original poster stated they got a sample and it washed badly.

I am responding about "what I know" about the "wash factor". We could debate this forever. I still say...

"If the manufacturer" is not turning out "good samples" then that should tell someone something".

P.S. No offense taken to your post. I didn't feel you were coming off harsh I just saw it as stating things as you see it. I am ok with people having there their say and I am ok if they disagree with me. Again no offense taken.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

csquared said:


> I am sorry if the above post came off as harsh I just wanted to show the other side of the argument.


I think Printchic is on her second DTG machine and has a well rounded idea of a hands on experiance with the available equipment. She isnt a newbee or stupid when it comes to DTG. She has a handle on whats possible, where it falls down and many other aspects, she runs a successfull business. Listen to her when she speaks...its from a hands on experience. I would love to owne one of these units just to see whats possible but cant afford the price. Its a forum and we should listen to the folks that have the gear.


----------



## Twinge

There is obviously enough inconsistency with these units yet to make the investment in the "risky" area if you're looking to do white ink.

It sort of reminds me of the IronAll/MiraCool heat transfer paper - the difference being that people who have worked with it for a while will eventually produce consistent good results, which doesn't seem to be the case with the DTG white inks.

There's a lot of potential here, but I don't think we can really say it's quite "there" yet.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

Printchic is right. Inconsistent is the best word for White on Black shirts with DTG.

Since white ink on black requires the pre-treatement, most DTG printers use a wagner power sprayer to spray this on. 
Spray on too little and the ink will wash out. 
Spray on too much and the ink will rub and flake off.
Allow bubbles to be heat pressed on the shirt and you just made a non-bondable area for the white.

Next, we have to set the ink. Ask the folks at T-jet, and DTG and operators of these machines: What temp, How long, What pressure to press at. You will probably get all different answers. Some do 325 x 60. Some do 350 x 30. Some do several passes.

I understand there are slight differences in the inks, but this can only be summed up as inconnsistent.

There is no way by hand you can always use the correct amount of pre-treatment. It's trial and error and alot of wasted shirts IMO.

As to her other points, she is right. The machine often -does- things you have NO control over that have nothing to do with maitenance. For example, I was printing color on black yesterday. I was doing 2 layers of white underbase and 1 layer of color. The machine did the first layer of white, went to do the next and freaked out. It printed garbage in black ink all over the shirt. Lots of nice little 1's and 0's. Then, it recovered and printed the final color layer. 
We've probably ALL had an inkjet printer at home that did this. Since DTG's are based on nothing more, it's not suprising that this happened.
Also, I've seen it drip various colors of ink after doing a head cleaning. According to tech support, usually that is due to not having enough cleaning solution in the bottle to have the propper pressure. -Sometimes- that is the case, sometimes it's not.

I think most of what I described is due to the machine and not the operator.


----------



## csquared

I would have to dissagree, like you didnt already know I would say that . ask someone that prints at least ten black shirts a day and you will see that consistancy is reached, yes you do waste shirts in the beginning but you also do when you start screen printing.


----------



## Rodney

I think it's clear here that both sides of the issue have been represented 

I don't think we have to go back and forth about "machine error vs operator error". It's clear that it can be both, one or the other, or neither in any given situation.

I think the unifying theme here is "do your research"  

Your research might lead you to realize that a DTG printer is perfect for "your" needs and your research might lead you to realize is just not what "your" business needs require.


----------



## csquared

Very true Rodney. And I think I can speak for everyone that owns a DTG machine in saying that this is an exciting time for the technology and with more players in the market the technology with make leaps and bounds.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

csquared said:


> I would have to dissagree, like you didnt already know I would say that . ask someone that prints at least ten black shirts a day and you will see that consistancy is reached, yes you do waste shirts in the beginning but you also do when you start screen printing.


I do print on black, and my previous post came from my own expirience.
I'm not saying printing on black is hard, or bad quality. I'm saying with so many manual steps and no way to guage if you have the -right- amount of pre-treatment other than eye-balling it. It makes it easy to have inconsistent results. If there were a machine that applied the correct amount of pre-treatment evenly over the shirt then printed I think it would be much more consistent.


----------



## csquared

Adam did you get the post about the Hanes tagless T?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

csquared said:


> Adam did you get the post about the Hanes tagless T?


Thanks, for some reason I didn't get the popup letting me know I had a PM.!


----------



## csquared

Here is a shirt from a t-jet2 that I have washed once. It was washed with my other darks on cold then medium heat dry. 
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/suprman007/DSC01821.jpg


----------



## Rodney

> Here is a shirt from a t-jet2 that I have washed once. It was washed with my other darks on cold then medium heat dry.


Is that with a flash or without?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

So many steps just to get a great example. I thought that watch shirt was cool as hell. 
I want the technology but I think its not user friendly just yet. I see great examples and silly ones....Pre-treatment with a wagner power painter and then a heatpress. Wasnt the whole idea a print solution on demand thats quality and easy for $15,000. What do you think?


----------



## csquared

That is with the flash. Here are some pics with NO flash and natural lighting. I will try and wash it a couple more times and post some more pics.
Also of note this was done with the new bulk head system for the T-jet 
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/suprman007/DSC01824.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/suprman007/DSC01823.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/suprman007/DSC01822.jpg

sorry if the pictures look washed out i took them outside in sunny arizona


----------



## csquared

David im not sure if it was marketed as easy to use, but you are very right in that it is not the most user friendly proccess. hopefully soon that will change


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

MotoskinGraphix said:


> So many steps just to get a great example. I thought that watch shirt was cool as hell.
> I want the technology but I think its not user friendly just yet. I see great examples and silly ones....Pre-treatment with a wagner power painter and then a heatpress. Wasnt the whole idea a print solution on demand thats quality and easy for $15,000. What do you think?


I wouldn't say 'so many steps', basically it's 1 extra step and for black / dark shirts only. For whites / lights it's Print, Press, Done.
For Darks it's Pre-treat, Print, Press, Done.

Yea, Price wise it's hard to swallow though.


----------



## zhenjie

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I wouldn't say 'so many steps', basically it's 1 extra step and for black / dark shirts only. For whites / lights it's Print, Press, Done.
> For Darks it's Pre-treat, Print, Press, Done.
> 
> Yea, Price wise it's hard to swallow though.


Its true thats its just an 'extra step' but that extre step involves several other annoying steps 

First is pre-treating the garment away from the printer(I do that in another room just to be sure). Then brushing the pre-treatment to get an even spread. And then heat pressing it. Then theres also the creation of the white highlights or underbase settings in the printing software.

Maybe I'm just a lazy mofo but I cringe when I have to do a black shirt for an order.


----------



## theaad

Hi im in the midle to buy a kiosk dtg or a tex-jet printer wich one do you think shoud i buy?


----------



## JeridHill

I would stay away from Tex-Jet. I know 2 people who purchased them and after 1 to 2 months sent them back because of the multiple problems with them and they NEVER printed 1 successful shirt.

It may be a better machine now than before, but there would have to be a whole lot of changing of that machine to make it work properly.


----------



## theaad

yes but its cheaper 5000 euros less!!


----------



## JeridHill

If you want to purchase the TexJet, go for it. I'm only telling you from experience with 2 other companies, the machine was a waste of time and money. Not only that, but to contact customer support, you have to call Greece. The company in California can only handle a little of the tech support. I'm not sure what machines you are comparing, the DTG Kiosk is less than the TexJet. If you are going for a larger DTG (SWF East or West) printer, than, I'm sure the TexJet is less. But again, I haven't heard of one actual user who printed successfully with this machine.


----------



## theaad

so im going to buy the kiosk in greece for 17.800 euros and the tex-jet it cost here in greece 11.000 euros with a heatpress as a gift! the guy hom makes the tex jet tells me that it's going to print perfectlyy also on back
he made a new formulla ink etc. In two days my new kiosk is coming to my door step. and im just having second thoughts!


----------



## JeridHill

Okay, well if you are in Greece, then you won't have the problem with connect with support like us here in the U.S.A.

I can only go by what I know. It's a chance you will have to take. Again, I don't know of anyone who actually printed successfully with this machine. But again, if you decide to go that route, I wish you luck.


----------



## theaad

well i will keep you informed abou the dtg kiosk printings i will make and also about the texjet because i ask them for demonstration! and samples!


----------



## csquared

should have waited for a couple more weeks till after SGIA you prob could have gotten a better deal on your machine


----------



## bungy

I look at DTG technology as an add on to and not a replacement for screen printing. Like a few others here, I have kept an eye on the development of DTG technology over the last 12 months or so and have watched it move ahead in leaps and bounds.

The first sample I received, NOV 2005, was a white Tee with an A4 size print, printed using a Fast T-Jet. From a distance colours and image sharpness looked good but close up image was less than sharp and colours faded after a couple of washes. The local distributor stopped selling T-Jets (they had some disagreement) and started selling another brand, so they sent me a new sample FEB 2006, with similar results.

Move forward 8 months to now and the latest sample they have sent me (black t-shirt with an A4 size print) looks very impressive both from a distance and close up. The print is sharp, not as sharp as a screenprint but a vast improvement on previous samples. After a couple of washes in the last week the print seems to be holding up well...a few more washes will tell the story I suppose. But overall I am happy with quality of the sample and would be happy to offer it to my customers.

As a result, I have just ordered a DTG Printer which will arrive later this week. I have waited 12 months while the ink and print quality issues were sorted out (both light & dark garments). Done my homework as to who would the end user be and how much would they pay.

I think the technology has reached a standard that I am now happy to recommend to my customers, and like a lot of other members here, my standards are way higher than my customers, so if I am happy, I know my customers will be delighted with the result.


----------



## csquared

Congrats on the purchase I am sure you will love the machine


----------



## bungy

The printer I have chosen is the DTG Kiosk...due here tomorrow.
I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## MZDEELO

if anyone is interested, heres a sample of what i created using the tjet jumbo2... click here


----------



## Rodney

Very nice looking print, Deana! Thanks for the photo link.


----------



## MZDEELO

Rodney said:


> Very nice looking print, Deana! Thanks for the photo link.


 
thank you rodney! it means alot to know that people like my artwork  



honestly i dont think people really utilize the machines capabilities.
as a designer and as someone who runs this machine i can honestly say that it took me a few weeks to realize the true potential of this machine. 

my advice to everyone who designs for this particular printing process is to think outside of the limitations of silkscreening. i always try to create designs that i know would be very difficult or almost impossible to create silkscreening.


----------



## Rodney

How large is that print?


----------



## MZDEELO

Rodney said:


> How large is that print?


 
its about 
15" width x 19.57" height


im kinda curious to know why u asked


----------



## Rodney

> im kinda curious to know why u asked


It looked pretty large  I didn't know DTG printers could print that large of an area. 

Also, it was printed on a dark garment, so that part was pretty impressive as well. Do you have any closeup pictures of that shirt?

Can your printer print over the seams in a garment (like the sleeves or an all-over type print)?


----------



## MZDEELO

Rodney said:


> It looked pretty large  I didn't know DTG printers could print that large of an area.
> 
> Also, it was printed on a dark garment, so that part was pretty impressive as well. Do you have any closeup pictures of that shirt?
> 
> Can your printer print over the seams in a garment (like the sleeves or an all-over type print)?


 
ill take a photo of the garment up close for you, ill try to have it up by the end of today


in regards to printing over seams, technically yes, it can, but i dislike doing it because as u know the printer is an oversized inkjet desktop printer. so the print head slides back n forth as the shirt pushes forward. the problem with seams is that it heightens the risk of the print head running into the shirt. true we can position the print head higher to clear the seam, but by raising the head, it decreases the overall sharpness of ur print. 

some prints, i can get away with it becauses there isnt a need for super fine detail. but if im printing something with superfine lines in the artwork (which most of my prints have) i wouldnt print over a seam. 


also, if im printing light colors on a dark colored shirt, i truly try to avoid it at all costs. the biggest reason why is because all dark shirts need to be sprayed w/a pre-treat for the white underbase. if the print head rubs against pretreated fiber, consider that print head done. the pre-treat will clog the white ink heads, decreasing the amount of white ink flow. and no matter how many timees u clean the darn thing no matter how many times u try flushing it your still just screwed. all u can do is call the manufactuer and order a new printhead.


----------



## zhenjie

Fantastic design MZDEELO. Possibly the best design I've seen come from a DTG printer.



Rodney said:


> It looked pretty large  I didn't know DTG printers could print that large of an area.


The Jumbo's, Bullets, etc all have fairly large print areas. Much better then the teeny weeney 13" x 18" (actually 12" x 17" when you factor in margins) offered by the base models.


----------



## ibt70

periscope said:


> I had a sample DTG t-shirt sent to me from a wholesaler in the Vancouver area. It is most impressive and their prices are very reasonable, especially in qty over 24 units. You can even supply your own t-shirt to them.
> 
> Ed


Can you please send me a link to this wholesaler? thanks


----------



## MZDEELO

zhenjie said:


> Fantastic design MZDEELO. Possibly the best design I've seen come from a DTG printer.
> .


 
awwww thats so sweet of u to say! Thank you! =)


----------



## OhMary

Hi there,
I am replying to a message that is almost two years old. 
Please, what printing method was used for the t shirt....'The Gathering of One?' Very colorful.

Thanks,

Duane


----------



## mrshadow

Ok here is my sample.

I`m waiting for your opinions 

Company is NODBOD

It`s my design with tv show 24 theme

I can`t take picture somebody wearing because it`s XL and I am an XXL man 

It`s way pricey for one t-shirt. $38 but I wanted to see the quality of their job.

Price includes double sided (front and back) all over full color print, I used only front

I didn`t realize from the site that t-shirt`s are 100% polyester. So it feels not t-shirt, it feels sport uniform 

They have 3 cracked areas. You can see form the pictures.


----------



## DAGuide

The sample you posted does not look to be dtg printed... but rather dye sub for the following reasons:

1. It was done on 100% polyester. dtg ink works best on natural fabrics (cotton, bamboo,...) and does not work real well on synethic fabrics (polyester) without the use of a pretreatment. Most 100% polyester printing is done using dye sub ink.

2. See the white areas in the sleeve. What this company did was they took an oversized heat press (probably a 30" x 40") and pressed the shirt as flat as possible. However, you almost always have some wrinkles because the fabric does not lay 100% flat. Then you take a digital transfer (not a direct print) and place it over the shirt. Then you heat press the entire shirt. Where there is a wrinkle in the sleeve, the dye sub ink is not able to decorate the ink and thus you are left with a white wrinkle. 

Conde, a dye sub distributor, does this oversized printing for their customers as well. See this web page for an example - DyeTrans Wholesale Print Services - DyeTrans.com. The way around not having the white wrinkle is to do cut-sew. This means you print the panels of the graphic and heat press them to large rolls of fabric. Then you cut the panels out and sew them together. Thus, you don't have to worry about the wrinkles.

Hope this explains the process you most likely got.

Mark


----------



## mrshadow

$38 for a heat transfer t-shirt is absurd  they don`t say what method they use, so I thought DTG...Damn it...


----------



## martinwoods

sublimation is not realy a transfer IMO
sublimation is very nice and has no feel and hold up great it just cannot go on cotton, so if you like the shirt don't feel bad because sublimation is a quality product.
I do agree they should have mentioned how they wer producing it and if you had gotten a transfer then I would have been upset but you got an allover print and no feel. Enjoy your shirt. and Merry Christmas


----------



## mrshadow

Thank you  No I liked my design on t-shirt but polyester feel and cotton feel is really different. And if every sublimation is pricey like this it`s not a good choice to sell.

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## DiabloBlue

MZDEELO said:


> if anyone is interested, heres a sample of what i created using the tjet jumbo2... click here


Wow super design. Thanks Deana


----------



## Chrisatexpert

It's DTG, The company NodBod licenses my design software from me. They have sent me several shirts of theirs and my designs. The splits in the designs are inevitable due to the fact that they heat press the shirt flat before they DTG it through their propietary print method. They are sold as custom 1 offs or limited editions of their designs so the splits in the designs just act as a touch of unique. The shirts are beyond amazing and besides the fact that I did not pay for mine the *BURNOUT* tees are definitely worth 38 dollars a piece. They have a mall quality cut instead of the standard tee.


----------



## Deco-Punk

Hello Paul,

Sorry you had such a bad experience so far with DTG or DTS, but honestly I have been around it for about 4 years now. This technology has advanced very fast, but it is very unfortunate that we still have bad demos or use of the equipment. Rodney is so right in saying that training is the key. I have attached two prints, one denim and the other on a black shirt that I hope you like and get excited about the potential. Best wishes!


----------



## Lorcan

That looks fabulous Jesse, what printer did that?


----------



## jessejames13

Lorcan,

The printer is called the Dream Jet and based on the Epson 4880 that I am also involved in the devolpment, but we hide it as best we can... We are focused on working with customer directly and limiting the amount of sales per month to ensure our customer get the best training and experience possible. The machine is working awesome! It prints an average image of 11x11 in less than 5 minutes on a dark and about a 1:30 on a white or light. 

Best,
Jesse Martinez


----------



## JeridHill

Yeah the Dream Jet has been being worked on for many years now. I was one of the ones that was going to be bringing it into the US a few years ago. It's good to see they didn't rush it to market and it apparently keeps improving. The white ink at the time was still a challenge and the samples look great. I know the guys that are developing the machine are really nice people and I wish them and you the best.


----------



## tfalk

Decided to print a cartoon of my car on a shirt... DTG Kiosk II, 720x720 photo print.











This is one we did at the SWF training class... design belongs to an artist friend of mine so we printed a shirt for him...


----------



## kokosmin

Here is a detail photo, it's printed with T-Jet Blazer.

(attached)


----------



## equipmentzone

Here are some oversize prints printed on a T-jet Blazer Pro.

Harry


----------



## sunnydayz

Ok I figured I would add some of my prints as examples from the HM1, since this thread has come back to life. I think its actually cool because it can show whats being done now, compared to when this thread started.

So without further rambling 

I have a ton more on my external hard drive and will post more later. These are just some I had available on my laptop.


----------



## kokosmin

Great saples @equipmentzone and @sunnydayz. 
How is the washability on denim ? 

I still have problems even with printing white on black; on machine wash the print is all gone , on hand wash a little fading.


----------



## abmcdan

I sell quite a few denim shirts and the washibility is great. The prints are nice and bright too.


----------



## freestylezz

ok my eyes hurt now... i just finished reading this whole thread lol

so yeh i noticed that it started in 2006... lots of ppl were complaining about user vs machine error... pretreatment issues and how this system is only good for whites and black requires a huge deal of time and effort

so my question is... how is this technology now? i was researching plastisol transfers for 2 weeks now but i thought i should look into DTG as well and i really find this more attractive than printing plastisol transfers... because i have about 250 images, 4-5 colors each... screen printing is not practical as i sell 1 image once or twice a day... i initally thought about stocking plastisol transfer and heat pressing them on demand...

but now when i look at DTG system, i think it requires less labour, clean and relatively easier job... my 2 cents on it...

i need a dtg printer that can print about 200-300 t-shirts a day... and i was looking at t-jet blazer pro, it can print 3 t-shirts at a time... i know i cant fully trust what the sales person was saying but according to him a black t-shirt can be printed in 2 mins and a white in one min... if these numbers are true than i will buy it...

also, ive noticed how printing black t-shirts is costly but all ive seen up until now is huge images... my images are not bigger than an A4 size... so how much do you (the expeinced dtg printers) think will cost me to print a black t?

should i buy one of these babies or 2 inorder to produce 200-300 t-shirts a day...?


----------



## abmcdan

I agree with you that DTG sounds the best for your situation. I have a t-jet blazer pro and I would recommend its reliability but here are some more realistic numbers.

12x10 Black Shirt image: 8-10 per hour @ a cost up to $2.50 in ink / pretreat.
12x10 White Shirt image: 15-25 per hour @ a cost up to $.60 in ink.

Hope this helps. 

Andy


----------



## freestylezz

ohhhhhh man i love those number... i'd hug u if u were here


----------



## sunnydayz

I would just like to point out that the company that makes the t-jet blazer appears to be out of business. I am not sure if the machines are still available through distributors but the company that makes them seems to no longer be in business. There is still service available for them, but I am not sure how long the parts will last such as rail systems and things like that. Right now they are but these machines will probably no longer be made. If you are still interested, who knows you may be able to get one at a good price once they liquidate there inventory, but remember about the parts . Here is a discussion we have been having in the last couple of days http://www.t-shirtforums.com/fast-t-jet/t81266.html. Its really important to research everything there is about a machine before making a purchase. My advice is after doing research here in our dtg section of the forum, also contact distributors and see if you can come in and spend some time seeing each of the different machines. Find out what you do or do not like about each. You can also go to a print wear show and see them pretty much all in the same place. I recommend finding which distributors you are close to and go see those machines. The reason for this is that if you need service on your machine, they are close by. 

Here is another thread that has some great info, its from owners of the various different machines that are out there http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html.

I cannot say enough though to make sure to compare each machine, go see each machine and compare cost of the machine, inks and other consumables that are needed for each, such as supply parts like printheads and dampers. Get a full idea of what you are looking at and what works best for you.

I myself own a machine and love it, because I was prepared for what it could do for me, and what I had to do for it 

I think it sounds like it could work well for your business model since you are doing alot of one offs. Just make sure to be fully informed what ever decision you decide make  Hope this helps some in pointing you the right direction for information


----------



## freestylezz

thanks... i appreciate the detailed suggestion. i didnt know that this company is going out of business, that sucks...

the distributor of t-jets are 5 mins drive from my house so that wasnt an issue...

but yes, i wasnt planning to buy it too soon... i am at an expansion process and i gave myself 6 months so im sure investing in machine will be the last step... until than i will bleed out the juice from all the related threads

i read your other thread too about comparing the brands, very informative indeed... i also checked the brand your using on youtube but it prints one tshirt at a time... anyways ill read all the other threads tomorow im sure it will help my judgment

thanks again


----------



## Belquette

> i also checked the brand your using on youtube but it prints one tshirt at a time...


Keep in mind that the larger format machines print slower then the small format printers. With a smaller format machine some get 2 platens so they can load one while the other is being printed.
But after some practice you would be surprised how fast someone can load/unload product. 
I think it would be good to show a video of an extended production run, say for 1 hr.

Mark


----------



## freestylezz

Belquette said:


> Keep in mind that the larger format machines print slower then the small format printers. With a smaller format machine some get 2 platens so they can load one while the other is being printed.
> But after some practice you would be surprised how fast someone can load/unload product.
> I think it would be good to show a video of an extended production run, say for 1 hr.
> 
> Mark


why do you think the smaller printers with one platens prints faster? 


anyways, im in Canada and i dont have any other distributors close by with other brand names... blazer express has 1-2 platens, smaller than blazer pro i dont know if tht one is faster or no

i am also researching dtg viper too, now that the us screen went out of business, but havent seen the quality of print yet

i am attaching some of the prints i got from the blazer pro on gildan ultra cotton, i didnt wash the white t-shirt yet but really unhappy with the black t-shirt after only one wash, in medium-warm water. 

i dont know how controlled the pretreatment should be... 
what do you guys think... is it normal to lose this much quality after a single wash with dtg technology?

but notice that white, blue and yellow colors didnt fade but red and brown fadded significantly... i was wondering if t-shirt wasnt pretreated properly from that one part...


[MEDIA]http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/2/4/5/2/7/webimg/256789153_o.jpg[/MEDIA]


[MEDIA]http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/2/4/5/2/7/webimg/256789381_o.jpg[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/2/4/5/2/7/webimg/256789613_o.jpg[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/2/4/5/2/7/webimg/256790043_o.jpg[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/2/4/5/2/7/webimg/256790280_o.jpg[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/2/4/5/2/7/webimg/256789806_o.jpg[/MEDIA]


----------



## Clever

Hmm... that is a lot of fading even after only one wash. Might it be because of the ink? For example, the DTG Viper, does it use an exclusive ink or can you use different brands in it?


----------



## kevrokr

equipmentzone said:


> Here are some oversize prints printed on a T-jet Blazer Pro.
> 
> Harry


These images are a little deceptive, don't you think, Harry? The images are digitally placed on the shirt, not printed. Look at the tag and the sleeve of each shirt....they're the same on all four....unless you have painstakingly set each shirt to have the exact same wrinkle in the exact same spot?


----------



## equipmentzone

Those images were posted on the US Screen website at that time and taken directly from there.

Here are some images of oversized prints _printed_ on the Blazer Pro Printer.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

